# Knicks Forum Community Draft



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Other boards do a basketball draft for fun so I figure why not go for it. The way it works is everyone that wants in must select an NBA team, and I will come up with a random order after teams have been set. First come first serve in term of the teams claimed, and draft spots will be determined only AFTER all the teams have been taken. Draft will be snake order and 12 rounds. Rules of the draft will be determined exactly after the participants have been determined. Please dedicate the proper time if you're gonna do this. Claim your team on this post and I'll update mine to show the updated list. The way I will determine a winner is head-to-head matchups between teams after they've been drafted and we will vote on the individual matchups.


TEAMS TAKEN

Portland Blazers: KnicksFan

NY Knicks: BiG_DeUCE

Orlando Magic: Crazyfan

Chicago Bulls: Da Grinch

LA Clippers: EwingStarksOakley94

Philadelphia 76ers: peg182

Charlotte Bobcats: King Joseus

Houston Rockets: Ravor44

Washington Wizards: X-Factor

Toronto Raps: 123fakestreet

NJ Nets: fruitcake

THE REST ARE STILL OPEN.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Guys, registration can begin right away. I will be selecting the Portland TrailBlazers. Every team except for them is availible, so act quick.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll be the Magic.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

knicks


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Da grinch selects the bulls


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'll be the clippers


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Done, you guys have them. Please spread around to the other boards that I'm running this Knicks Forum Community Draft.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

no wait, i'll take the philadelphia 76ers (aka the syracuse nationals :biggrin: )

JIC they're not available, i wouldn't mind the sonics...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'll take the Bobcats.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll take the Rockets...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Washington Wizz


----------



## 123fakestreet (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll take the Raptors


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nets please.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> Nets please.


you better not put that team to shame.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

peg182 said:


> you better not put that team to shame.


i am pretty good in these drafts. look at my teams :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> i am pretty good in these drafts. look at my teams :biggrin:


ah, yes. good luck then!


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

ill take the suns 
(if any1 decides to not choose the sixers ill be them)


----------

